# Sony Stereo Initializing problems



## Chris2586 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm really stumped. I have an older Sony stereo model# HCD-C33. I recently put a CD I had burnt from my computer into one of the CD slots. Now the CD part of the unit is completely locked up and the text "initializing" continues to appear scrolling across the display window. I contacted Sony IT, but they weren't much help. Any suggestions? The unit is older so I'm not going to spend a hundred bucks to get it fixed, but I'm still curious as to why this is happening.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Chris, welcome to TSF :wave:

Its probably coincidental and has nothing to do with the disk you inserted, but that doesn't help you much.

Try unplugging the unit (from the wall socket) for a couple of minutes. While its unplugged, press and hold the power button for 15 - 30 seconds.

I assume it gave you the disk back. Try inserting a head cleaning disk (available at most electornics stores.)

You might try searching the Sony site for a firmware upgrade ( my very quick search did not show any product with that model number). 

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

yustr


----------

